# First gold button



## Jimbriese (Jul 10, 2022)

1.3 grams


----------



## Martijn (Jul 10, 2022)

That's a beauty! Well done.
Clean it warm battery acid to get the borax off. 
Not only a nice shining result to show but also proof your skills in refining. 

Priceless and truly precious.


----------



## Shark (Jul 10, 2022)

Nice!

I love seeing the gold from other members!


----------



## Christian333 (Jul 10, 2022)

Jimbriese said:


> 1.3 gram


Congrats


----------



## Jimbriese (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks all


----------

